# samick talon



## practice-more

Although I have not experience with that bow, I will say welcome to AT!
You may get more replies if you post in the general forum. You can also do a search and see what you come up with.

Welcome,
Mitch


----------



## hitman846

Im sure if you post this in the general area, you will get a better response, welcome to the site!


----------



## limbhanger74

I have no idea:teeth: welcome to AT:thumbs_up


----------



## jva54

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk fester. If you post in the FITA section you may get some answers.  Have fun here.


----------



## big scores

welcome to AT.


----------



## fester

Thank you,i will post my question in the general area.


----------



## TravisinWV

welcome to AT! lots of good folks round here!


----------



## heilman181

Hello and welcome! Surely someone will have the info you are searching for! :teeth:


----------



## LJ256

Welcome to AT


----------



## pseshooter300

Welcome to AT. Try looking in the general forum.


----------



## meanv2

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

